# Chopin's etude op.25 in E minor, and Liszt's Mazeppa are sisters?



## Amaya&beet

Chopin's etude op.25 in E minor and Liszt's Mazeppa belong to different families, but sound questionably similar in structure and the main theme. If one of them is performed after each other, a feeling of doubt will emerge. Have you ever investigated this case?


----------

